# real DNP or not?



## dinitrolove (Jan 15, 2022)

Hi, It's been a long time! I received DNP powder (maybe powder, not crystal, the color is very yellow) I decided to touch the powder, my finger is yellow now, even after a hand wash, do you think its real powder or fake?  it looks like yellow paper mache


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 15, 2022)

That is not powder, it is crystal, when you dry it it will look more yellow than now, now it looks a little orange.

I would say it is real, if you bought it from a Chinese chemical industry supplier, they are not selling fake DNP.


----------



## CJ (Jan 15, 2022)

Looks like food truck chicken wings to me.  🤣


----------



## dinitrolove (Jan 15, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> That is not powder, it is crystal, when you dry it it will look more yellow than now, now it looks a little orange.
> 
> I would say it is real, if you bought it from a Chinese chemical industry supplier, they are not selling fake DNP.


Okay, its because I dry it while 20 hours butr never mind

Yeah I bought from a chinese supplier


----------



## dinitrolove (Jan 15, 2022)

CJ said:


> Looks like food truck chicken wings to me.  🤣


Yeah too x)


----------



## TiredandHot (Jan 15, 2022)

Enjoy capping, that is one thing I'd never take the task of. I'd gladly pay for caps.


----------



## dinitrolove (Jan 15, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Enjoy capping, that is one thing I'd never take the task of. I'd gladly pay for caps.


Im new in capping, idk if I will do it correctly, im afraid to dont fill fully caps, and I dont live is US/UK


----------



## Spongy (Jan 15, 2022)

that shit never comes out, dont get it on furniture lol


----------



## dinitrolove (Jan 15, 2022)

Spongy said:


> that shit never comes out, dont get it on furniture lol


I put aluminum on the box and make some holes in it


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 15, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Enjoy capping, that is one thing I'd never take the task of. I'd gladly pay for caps.



I'd rather do it myself than find a supplier, you never know if they're taking accurate measurements, and this is no joke.


----------



## dinitrolove (Jan 15, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> I'd rather do it myself than find a supplier, you never know if they're taking accurate measurements, and this is no joke.


concerning acurate measurements, I do it in my garage  with nitric gloves


----------



## TiredandHot (Jan 16, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> I'd rather do it myself than find a supplier, you never know if they're taking accurate measurements, and this is no joke.


I remember janoshik was talking about breathing the powder in or something when testing I think. Plus that stuff stains everything. 

You're right tho, you don't want overdosed caps and not know it.


----------



## dinitrolove (Jan 16, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> I remember janoshik was talking about breathing the powder in or something when testing I think. Plus that stuff stains everything.
> 
> You're right tho, you don't want overdosed caps and not know it.


+1, I dont want to die because a DNP caps reseller put 500mg of DNP instead of 200mg.. I will sell it in France, I hope I will have a "name" in the french bodybuilding world


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 17, 2022)

Man if you never done capping, I’d highly recommend you practice on some things things first. Breathing it in is a nightmare, you’re gonna cough and you’re gonna be blowing yellow snot for a day or so unles you wear a mask. May wanna just get you some full arm gloves bc you’re gonna get it on ya, it’s inevitable. Def looks like not powder, tho crystal typically comes a lot more dry compared to powder which has a good amount of moisture added 

But def if you’re selling it in France, make sure you have your capping method down precise.


----------



## Tisatix (Jan 17, 2022)

CJ said:


> Looks like food truck chicken wings to me.  🤣



Truly does lmao. Careful when you're hungry  op lol


----------



## Tisatix (Jan 17, 2022)

Next thread by  op - " Help, I accidently ate all of my dnp thinking it was chicken wings"


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 17, 2022)

Without a doubt, equip yourself with a mask and cover most of your face and head with a hat and neck warmer. You should also wear 2 or 3 pairs of latex gloves. After encapsulating, ventilate the place.

First of all, make sure that the product is completely dry, you will need to let it dry for about 2 or 3 days. If it's not sunny outside, find a garage or basement.


----------



## dinitrolove (Jan 17, 2022)

metsfan4life said:


> Man if you never done capping, I’d highly recommend you practice on some things things first. Breathing it in is a nightmare, you’re gonna cough and you’re gonna be blowing yellow snot for a day or so unles you wear a mask. May wanna just get you some full arm gloves bc you’re gonna get it on ya, it’s inevitable. Def looks like not powder, tho crystal typically comes a lot more dry compared to powder which has a good amount of moisture added
> 
> But def if you’re selling it in France, make sure you have your capping method down precise.


I wear 2 masks and 2 gloves per hand, idk if dry DNP by putting it in my garage is good, the texture doesn’t change, if I put it in a furnace (at 50°C), its a better solution?


----------



## dinitrolove (Jan 17, 2022)

Tisatix said:


> Next thread by op - " Help, I accidently ate all of my dnp thinking it was chicken wings"



next thread : « I accidently fed a customer some fried chicken of DNP »


----------



## dinitrolove (Jan 17, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> Without a doubt, equip yourself with a mask and cover most of your face and head with a hat and neck warmer. You should also wear 2 or 3 pairs of latex gloves. After encapsulating, ventilate the place.
> 
> First of all, make sure that the product is completely dry, you will need to let it dry for about 2 or 3 days. If it's not sunny outside, find a garage or basement.



okay its 2 or 3 days not 12 hours, thanks for the tips


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 17, 2022)

I wouldn't like to dry it in the furnace, lol

Weigh it before and after putting it to dry, when it does not lose any more weight for a couple of days, then you can be sure that almost all the water/moisture is gone.


----------



## dinitrolove (Jan 17, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> I wouldn't like to dry it in the furnace, lol
> 
> Weigh it before and after putting it to dry, when it does not lose any more weight for a couple of days, then you can be sure that almost all the water/moisture is gone.



it looks like not dry yet, texture is like the first day, I will wait some days, I will sell RC too, I hope it will work


----------



## Kraken (Jan 19, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> I'd rather do it myself than find a supplier, you never know if they're taking accurate measurements, and this is no joke.



This is why I don't like it when a supplier uses filler in the cap. If they don't use filler, it's a simple matter of weighing the loaded cap. It's easy to lookup the weight of an empty cap. With filler, even if the supplier gets the ratio correct, if they don't THOROUGHLY mix the filler and DNP then the potency of the cap is going to vary one to the next. 

So if you use filler, make sure the DNP is bone dry and mix it extremely thoroughly.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 19, 2022)

Also you posted your fingerprint so we can find you!


----------



## dinitrolove (Jan 19, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Also you posted your fingerprint so we can find you!


good luck to find me, I rip off my finger skin, so my fingerprint is not very fiable (I think?)


----------



## dinitrolove (Jan 19, 2022)

Kraken said:


> This is why I don't like it when a supplier uses filler in the cap. If they don't use filler, it's a simple matter of weighing the loaded cap. It's easy to lookup the weight of an empty cap. With filler, even if the supplier gets the ratio correct, if they don't THOROUGHLY mix the filler and DNP then the potency of the cap is going to vary one to the next.
> 
> So if you use filler, make sure the DNP is bone dry and mix it extremely thoroughly.


Yes I will try to make good caps, I received DMAA powder too, I will cap it tonight


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 20, 2022)

Kraken said:


> This is why I don't like it when a supplier uses filler in the cap. If they don't use filler, it's a simple matter of weighing the loaded cap. It's easy to lookup the weight of an empty cap. With filler, even if the supplier gets the ratio correct, if they don't THOROUGHLY mix the filler and DNP then the potency of the cap is going to vary one to the next.
> 
> So if you use filler, make sure the DNP is bone dry and mix it extremely thoroughly.



I never use filler, I make my caps with cigarette paper, one at a time, lol, yes, it's quite a boring and tedious job.


----------



## dinitrolove (Feb 5, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> I never use filler, I make my caps with cigarette paper, one at a time, lol, yes, it's quite a boring and tedious job.


I do my DNP caps manually 3 times per week, 250mg per caps (so 200mg of DNP because its crystal, even less, because I think the DNP is not dry enough) I will do 300mg to see the changement, I sweat a little even when I do nothing, me pee is green (like radioactive color), I see the little evolution of my body (even with the water retention), works good


----------



## ChanelCC (Feb 20, 2022)

dinitrolove said:


> Hi, It's been a long time! I received DNP powder (maybe powder, not crystal, the color is very yellow) I decided to touch the powder, my finger is yellow now, even after a hand wash, do you think its real powder or fake?  it looks like yellow paper mache
> 
> View attachment 17357
> View attachment 17358


Was it a good product?


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 20, 2022)

Wear a mask while you’re capping that shit.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Mar 9, 2022)

dinitrolove said:


> Hi, It's been a long time! I received DNP powder (maybe powder, not crystal, the color is very yellow) I decided to touch the powder, my finger is yellow now, even after a hand wash, do you think its real powder or fake?  it looks like yellow paper mache
> 
> View attachment 17357
> View attachment 17358


That looks like hardened chicken.


----------

